# ASUS K55VM vs Dell 15R SE



## diablo5789 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

So i have zeroed down to the ASUS K55VM and the recently released Dell 15R special edition.

Configs are as follows:

K55VM
*i7 3610QM*
*8GB DDR3 1600 RAM*
*1TB 5400RPM HDD*
2GB Nvidia 630M
Free DOS
*IceCool Technology*
Instant On and Fast Boot
Price- 54.5k on flipkart (haven't seen price anywhere else, any vendor suggestions?)

15R SE
i7 3612QM
4GB DDR3 1600 RAM
*2GB ATI 7730M*
*1TB 5400RPM HDD*
Win 7 Home Premium
*3 USB 3.0 ports*
*ATI Endure*
Price - 55.9k on dell's website


I can't really decide which one to buy. The Asus one is awesome in every way except the graphics card (which i am quite disappointed with to be honest). The Dell one is decent in all aspects but I really like it's choice of the graphics card which is said to be at par with nVidia 640m (and in my opinion that is very good GPU at this price). 

It's just that having seen all the other specs of the K55 which are so much more better than any other laptop (Minus the GPU and the FHD Display it matches Alienware M14x specs), i really can't decide whether going with Dell is the right option or not.

A few queries. 



Asus India site does not seem to have K55 series listed but flipkart is selling it. The US site shows 2 USB 3.0 ports and 2 USB 2.0 ports. However flipkart says there are only 2 USB 3.0 ports. I want a minimum of 2 as I already have one USB 3 enabled HDD and am planning to buy another.



Asus laptops offer IceCool Technology. Does it make a big difference in cooling? I need this as my usage is pretty extreme. Will it remain cooler than the simple Dell Inspiron with no cooling enhancements?



My usage includes medium to heavy gaming, video encoding, running virtual machines, decent bit of programming (which will involve turning my machine into a temporary server).

I understand the Dell one would give a good all-round performance, but does the K55 provide enough performance boost to make up for what it is lacking in the Gaming department? 
So based on my concerns and requirements, which one would you guys suggest?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

definitely ASUS, keep your eyes closed and choose ASUS, most reliable and trustworthy brand in laptops and motherboards


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 7, 2012)

Dell will be a better option because:
You get better graphics.
Better screen(I have heard a lot of issues that Asus owners have faced but fortunately the company got it replaced *almost* everytime)
Better webcam
Better keyboard.
And also considering that the difference in price is not much.

And yes the icecool technology really makes a difference, I have never heard of any heating issue in Asus laptops


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> definitely ASUS, keep your eyes closed and choose ASUS, most reliable and trustworthy brand in laptops and motherboards



Could you enlighten us why ?


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

Definitely go for Dell. The 17R will offer you at gt650m at 58k if you want ultimate graphics 

ASUS--You dont get windows, the camera is a paltry 0.3MP and the graphics is bad with only gt630m. At 50k the inspiron 14r and 15r special edition offers much much better. And ASUS screens mostly are defective.


----------



## diablo5789 (Jun 7, 2012)

har said:


> Definitely go for Dell. The 17R will offer you at gt650m at 58k if you want ultimate graphics
> 
> ASUS--You dont get windows, the camera is a paltry 0.3MP and the graphics is bad with only gt630m. At 50k the inspiron 14r and 15r special edition offers much much better. And ASUS screens mostly are defective.



Where do you get the price of the 17R from? The dell website does not provide it, and 58k for a HD Display(900p) with 650m will probably come with i5 3210M and 4GB RAM. So the only thing good is the Graphics card. Everything else will be going down.

And i really don't care about the camera. I never use it. Asus provide a zero dead pixel guarantee for a year too, so that would guard me against a defective screen won't it?



aroraanant said:


> Dell will be a better option because:
> You get better graphics.
> Better screen(I have heard a lot of issues that Asus owners have faced but fortunately the company got it replaced *almost* everytime)
> Better webcam
> ...



But with ASUS, the CPU is much faster.
I get double the RAM.
Zero dead pixel guarantee.
And IceCool Technology which also matters.

So you are saying that i should go for Dell despite keeping my usage in mind? I know i might regret buying not buying the Dell one right now, but what about the long run? I want it to last a minumum 3.5-4years. Will i be able to get there without proper cooling and a lower config (except the graphics) without getting frustrated?


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Where do you get the price of the 17R from? The dell website does not provide it, and 58k for a HD Display(900p) with 650m will probably come with i5 3210M and 4GB RAM. So the only thing good is the Graphics card. Everything else will be going down.
> 
> And i really don't care about the camera. I never use it. Asus provide a zero dead pixel guarantee for a year too, so that would guard me against a defective screen won't it?
> 
> ...



My friends always complain about asus screens. You can get it replaced of course. You can buy a new ram for 2k or so and expand it simple. The asus is 4k more and still it doesnt give you an OS. You will have to spend an extra 6k for windows. And dell will update it to windows 8 if you pay 700 rs in the coming months.

The i5 is more than enough for any use. The i7 is a bit of an overkill. If you are not into gaming,buy a vaio cb45 for the full HD goodness(believe me its awesome). Dells will last dont worry. And there is no guarentee the asus will last 4 years. I ahve been using my benq netook with its horrible cooling for 3+ years no problem.

Mu choice:
Gaming-inspiron 14r or 15r special
General-sony cb45

The ASUS isnt worth it. You may be thinking of pirating OS like most of my friends do but trust me it isnt worth it. Go original and you can get all security fixes and regular updates.

I found the 17r price on techenclave forum. But the screen is only 1600x900.

Can you please say why you feel you need an i7. An i5 is pretty good for most needs.


----------



## diablo5789 (Jun 7, 2012)

har said:


> My friends always complain about asus screens. You can get it replaced of course. You can buy a new ram for 2k or so and expand it simple. The asus is 4k more and still it doesnt give you an OS. You will have to spend an extra 6k for windows. And dell will update it to windows 8 if you pay 700 rs in the coming months.
> 
> The i5 is more than enough for any use. The i7 is a bit of an overkill. If you are not into gaming,buy a vaio cb45 for the full HD goodness(believe me its awesome). Dells will last dont worry. And there is no guarentee the asus will last 4 years. I ahve been using my benq netook with its horrible cooling for 3+ years no problem.
> 
> ...



My usage involves:


Graphics Card Justification - medium to heavy gaming. I do want 7730M as the minimum graphics card as it will run all games on medium settings easily, some even on high. Just wondering if my below 3 needs trump this 1 need 


CPU justification - video encoding (i7 will take much less time to encode than an i5)


RAM & CPU justification - running virtual machines (full OSs like Mac within windows or linux, i generally keep a dual boot of Ubuntu and Win 7). I like to keep things fresh by trying out different OSs. It would be refreshing if i could run them smoothly within windows, instead of dual/multi-booting to check out their raw performance.


RAM & CPU justification - i am also a developer so i need an IDE, firefox, chrome a web server, database server and two Android emulators (one for 2.3 and one for 4.0) all running simultaneously. So i think i would code better if i don't have to keep cursing about a stuttering PC.

I hope this clarifies my needs. 
For me the ideal thing would be 640M in the ASUS rig. I would jump at it.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2012)

630M is almost the same thing as 540M, so you might wanna pass on that one.


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

Look the answer is simple--Go for inspiron 15r with i7 option+buy extra 4gb ram for 2k or so and add it. Graphics card cant be replaced but RAM can. You also get windows+Skullcandy speakers(they are awesome !!)

So dell=55.9k+2k=57.9k(you may get it for 1k lower in shops)
Asus=54.5k
Difference=3.4k dor much much better graphics card+skullcandy speakers+original windows=ALL REQUIREMENTS MET !!

Whats the confusion here ??


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Could you enlighten us why ?



sorry can't help you if you don't know ASUS's reliable laptops, this may help you Google  

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/652/laptopreliablemostbestr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't go for 17", they are very huge and heavy so difficult to carry.


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

Every company has bad models and good models. The above graph doesnt prove anything. Just because you guy an HP doesnt mean it will explode after an year. Similarly an ASUS wont be niggle free either. What I am trying to say is dont buy a model just because its from a certain company. Just buy the one with the best specs. There are lots of unhappy asus customers buy happy Hp customers too. Just buy the best one for your requirements not a certain company name.

Dell specs is better value than asus. Thats why i recommended dell. If HP had a better one i would have suggested it. Ditto to asus


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

Reliability
Four companies earned better-than-average marks on our survey's reliability measures, with Apple going a category-leading five for five. Samsung and Toshiba tied for the second spot, thanks to three positives and no negatives each; Samsung's strengths were in few problems on arrival, few dead laptops, and overall owner satisfaction with reliability, while Toshiba scored well on few dead laptops, few components needing replacement, and overall owner satisfaction.* Asus deserves an honorable mention here for a low proportion of significant problems and better-than-average overall owner satisfaction with reliability.*

Bringing up the rear in our survey results for laptop reliability are Dell's business laptops and HP's home laptops, with two worse-than-average marks and no better-than-average results, and Dell's home laptops, with three subpar marks and no positives.

*SOURCE* Laptop Reliability and Satisfaction: MacBooks Rule | PCWorld


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> sorry can't help you if you don't know ASUS's reliable laptops, this may help you Google



So I don't know google .

Well, Dell are pretty much reliable as compared to Asus. If the 3% difference is so important to you, then open an Asus shop.

I don't know why can't you see the VFM in both cases.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^lolz as far as i know ASUS laptops have a great VFM.   Dell laptops are overpriced, so can't ignore this 

and still after reading the link provided you support dell for price performance ratio, then you must open a service center of DELL


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^lolz as far as i know ASUS laptops have a great VFM.   Dell laptops are overpriced, so can't ignore this







*Asus K55VM*
| 
*Inspiron 15R*
| 
*Result*

i7-3610QM | i7-3612QM | Doesn't matters, but +1 for 15r
8GB RAM | 4GB RAM | Manage the cost by 1.5k
GPU- 630M| 7730M | Even near, huh ?
No OS| Win HP | Manage the cost by 6.7k
1 USB 3.0 port | 2/3 USB 3.0| +1 for inspiron
No accidental damage protection| It is there| +1 for inspiron
.3mp webcam | 1mp webcam| +1 for inspiron
Final cost= 54.5 - 1.5= 
*53k*
 | 55.9-6.7k= 
*49.2k*
*with much better performance*
Ans still you find it overpriced ?!? Jog on dude.

Now who should open the shop? 



RON28 said:


> and still after reading the link provided you support dell for price performance ratio, then you must open a service center of DELL



I never said it as a "whole", but in this case, it IS definitely.


----------



## far (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Asus K55VM*
> |
> *Inspiron 15R*
> |
> ...






Exactly... ! Sometimes people get tricked by prices of systems with no OS preinstalled caliming it to be cheap...

Well.. if they are not bothered about the Original OS.. then yeah.. else big no IMO


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice comparison dude DELL is good..happy?  

Let OP decided which laptop he wants? a heating laptop or an ice cool laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^It'd be better if you keep yourself ice cool.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Nice comparison dude DELL is good..happy?



this kind of attitude can get you in serious trouble 



RON28 said:


> Let OP decided which laptop he wants? a heating laptop or an ice cool laptop



Asus keeps the palm area cool but the part where the fan lies gets real hot. And this is true for almost all laptops nowadays. Most laptops other than the ultrabooks run cool and have hot patches near the screen area. Also just pick any lappy with a powerful GPU and an Intel proccy, it'll have hot zones registering around 50degree+ temp.

oh, just in case you miss, head over to the laptop related queries thread and check the last page:


Reaper_vivek said:


> I bought Asus K55vm laptop 2 days ago..it has i7 3610QM, 8GB DDR3 and 2GB 630M..My issue is that the games are running fine..tried rage and BF3 at high settings..but 15-20 minutes into the game the laptop shuts down..I guess it's overheating, but it's a brand new laptop(with ICe-cool technology )..any solutions...I have ordered a laptop cooler from coolermaster but I want to know any other solutions



this heating issue will be there across most 3rd gen quad core intel based lappy.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> this kind of attitude can get you in serious trouble



really? im scared


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

BTW Asus K55VM model has 2 USB3.0..and the Dell one seems better..


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

RON28 said:


> really? im scared



Seriously stop the Sarcasm  Dude if you dont treat people with respect, no one is gonna notice you. Respect the others. They are more experienced forum members.


----------



## diablo5789 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> Asus keeps the palm area cool but the part where the fan lies gets real hot. And this is true for almost all laptops nowadays. Most laptops other than the ultrabooks run cool and have hot patches near the screen area. Also just pick any lappy with a powerful GPU and an Intel proccy, it'll have hot zones registering around 50degree+ temp.
> 
> oh, just in case you miss, head over to the laptop related queries thread and check the last page:
> 
> this heating issue will be there across most 3rd gen quad core intel based lappy.



^Thanks for that Sam. Then i guess Dell is the better option with 3612QM, as it has a lower TDP rating (35W) than the 3610QM in Asus. Agreed performance of 3610QM is better according to benchmarks, but not that big of a difference.

Thanks a lot to everyone else for their inputs. Although it did get a bit wierd in the middle there, didn't intend to spark a debate on which vendor is better, all I wanted was inputs on performance and future proofing.

One last thing that remains is how many DIMM slots does the 4GB 15R have? According to Dell Website it has one 4GB RAM installed. But the 8GB 15R is exactly the same config with just one more 4GB RAM. So does this mean the 4GB version has an empty DIMM slot, or does it have only one slot? If it has an empty slot then i guess I am set to buy the Dell system as i essentially wanted to have 6GB RAM, can add a 2GB one to it easily (4 is too less and 8 too much IMHO ).

Also what do you guys think about buying 2 year warranty for 4.7k (and 3yr one for 8.7k )? Is it worth the peace of mind? Or can i get most repairs done for much less without too much of a hassle. I only expect heating issues or battery problems a year down the line.


----------



## nipunmaster (Jun 7, 2012)

I have an ASUS laptop, and I must say that it does not get as hot as a dell machine. Dell have been in this field for years, and they make good laptops, but ASUS is just awesome. Maybe i am too partial for ASUS, but one will not regret buying an ASUS laptop. Yeah the asus screens are not that good, but they are OK. After all, ASUS makes the best motherboards, so thats why we see many threads will ASUS vs etc brands, so the answer should be clear. If you REALLY want a licensed OS, then go for the DELL, but if you want something COOL, i mean really cool, then go for the ASUS. Ofcourse with playing games, it will become hot, but in general usage it will be a lot more comfortable to use on a lap. 

And yes, we just cant buy a laptop by just seeing the company, always go for the best VFM machine with the best specs. OP can also try considering other models from ASUS.


----------



## diablo5789 (Jun 7, 2012)

nipunmaster said:


> I have an ASUS laptop, and I must say that it does not get as hot as a dell machine. Dell have been in this field for years, and they make good laptops, but ASUS is just awesome. Maybe i am too partial for ASUS, but one will not regret buying an ASUS laptop. Yeah the asus screens are not that good, but they are OK. After all, ASUS makes the best motherboards, so thats why we see many threads will ASUS vs etc brands, so the answer should be clear. If you REALLY want a licensed OS, then go for the DELL, but if you want something COOL, i mean really cool, then go for the ASUS. Ofcourse with playing games, it will become hot, but in general usage it will be a lot more comfortable to use on a lap.
> 
> And yes, we just cant buy a laptop by just seeing the company, always go for the best VFM machine with the best specs. OP can also try considering other models from ASUS.



Do you know any ASUS dealers in or around Pune? Actually the K55VM has 630M. That is the only reason stopping me from buying it. And it is only available on flipkart. Asus India website doesn't even have the laptop in its list.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

it also has a not-so-good CPU, with a 45W TDP...the Dell 15R has a better CPU, 35W TDP..

and I bought it from a local shop @Rs 54000, it just got shipped 3 days ago in India..


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Do you know any ASUS dealers in or around Pune?



Iam from pune too, i contacted Rashi Peripherals, official dealer of ASUS products and they told me to get ASUS laptops from LEE COMPUTERS, at tilak road. or get from BABA COMPUTER MALL opp. LEE COMPUTERS, and don't hesitate to ask for discount. actually tilak road is full of laptop shops  so you need to spend some energy to get a best deal. but personally i feel LEE COMPUTERS are good


----------



## diablo5789 (Jun 7, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> One last thing that remains is how many DIMM slots does the 4GB 15R have? According to Dell Website it has one 4GB RAM installed. But the 8GB 15R is exactly the same config with just one more 4GB RAM. So does this mean the 4GB version has an empty DIMM slot, or does it have only one slot? If it has an empty slot then i guess I am set to buy the Dell system as i essentially wanted to have 6GB RAM, can add a 2GB one to it easily (4 is too less and 8 too much IMHO ).
> 
> Also what do you guys think about buying 2 year warranty for 4.7k (and 3yr one for 8.7k )? Is it worth the peace of mind? Or can i get most repairs done for much less without too much of a hassle. I only expect heating issues or battery problems a year down the line.



After much deliberation i have decided 15R would give better all round performance. But there is still a month till i buy it so who knows maybe something better will come along in that range .  
In the mean time can anybody comment on the above?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^It must be having, not given on Dell's site explicitly though.

But it is there, as 4*2 config won't be possible in the top model.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

har said:


> Seriously stop the Sarcasm  Dude if you dont treat people with respect, no one is gonna notice you. Respect the others. They are more experienced forum members.



did i start first? i know they are experienced thats why i registered here to get help, there are many members who helped me here in choosing right products, and i was doing the same, dashing.sujay started first, look even i got the evil looks


----------



## nipunmaster (Jun 8, 2012)

diablo5789 said:


> Do you know any ASUS dealers in or around Pune? Actually the K55VM has 630M. That is the only reason stopping me from buying it. And it is only available on flipkart. Asus India website doesn't even have the laptop in its list.



A contact number of a pune dealer is listed on this site, i also contacted the person in my area from this site, and then he helped me choose the right laptop.

Where To Buy


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

N56VZ will be good contender for high end multimedia cum gaming laptop which N55xx series earlier were. GT650M


----------



## diablo5789 (Jun 8, 2012)

Asus said:


> Dear diablo5789,
> 
> The Asus India website is currently under the process of reincarnation,
> I would like to provide you with an official Asus India website link to the Asus K55VM as you mentioned:
> ...



AMAZING!!!!!

650M and FHD Display    
Now am gonna wait for this. But it will be quite expensive. Will touch round 70k+ right? . No matter what i think is a good deal someone always gets something better .

Gotta hand it to you though. Good find. This will be better than FHD in 17R (N55VX is 15.6" means more ppi, means sharper image , more portability  ) and cheaper too.


----------



## har (Jun 8, 2012)

Should I wait for Lenevo y580 ??


----------



## 007PM (Jun 14, 2012)

I have personally purchased Asus K55VM from Nehru Place, Delhi and till now don't have many issues as such. Yes I agree you won't get IPS angles on the display.
Here are the two most important and unbiased opinions on the Asus laptop.
Dell one is a tough contender having the GPU edge and you are requested to choose wisely bro.

Asus India's site provides with the info if you search.

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K55VM

Asus K55 review - a thorough test of the Asus K55VM 15.6 inch laptop - YouTube


----------



## switch44 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi i've got a small query :
where did you guys find the dell inspirons for those prices. I cannot seem to find anything in that price range online.
Especially the 17r. Also how much additional charges are levied to the prices shown on the dell online page?

And about the Asus how long a warranty do you get?
Do you get the 2 year international warranty as mentioned on the Asus webpage??


----------



## fedexp (Oct 2, 2012)

hi guys.. i am new here.. this is my first post. 
I happened to see this thread when I was doing my research bit on Asus n56vm vs Dell Inspiron 15R. Although, this thread has different Asus model listed, I thought I will share my experience. 

I was looking for a decent multimedia laptop - my gaming needs are not high, but things like video encoding and other stuff (like the OP mentioned) are my needs. I already own a HP Envy 17 (which I got 2 years ago) for 1500USD. Envy 17 is an amazing laptop except for the heat it generates, so I pretty much had to start worrying about finding a portable 15inch. I first came across this amazon link for Asus N56VM and this  indepth review from notebookcheck.net for the same series. I was sold on the review, and the price which was under 900 (and amazon increased it by 50$ to 932). But, then I found Dell Inspiron  for 850USD on deals site. 

Here's my quick take on these laptops: 

DELL: 
3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM processor (6M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
8GB Dual Channel DDR3 1600MHz
750GB 7200 RPM SATA Hard Drive
AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2GB
8X Tray Load CD/DVD Burner (Dual Layer DVD+/-R Drive)
15.6" Full High Definition (1080p) LED Display
Windows 7 Home Premium

ASUS:
Intel Core i7 3610QM 2.3 GHz Processor
6 GB SO-DIMM
750 GB 7200 rpm Hard Drive
15.6-Inch Full-HD LED Screen
Nvidia GT 630M 2GB Graphics
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Notebookcheck.net rates them between 80-85%. ASUS has a marginally brighter display (400cd/m2) vs (300cd/m2) of Dell, almost identical black levels and a slight better contrast ratio (685:533). Other than this, ASUS is on the cooler side on peak load at 40C, while dell heats up to 52C (in some areas). Other than this, I believe, Dell scores over ASUS in all other areas such as total inbuilt RAM, graphics card specs and processor. 

I've decided to go with Dell, coz it seems to give me more bang for the buck. I am getting this from USA via a friend who would be carrying it for me. Its a shame that this ASUS model (even the V56NZ series) is not available in India, and even if it were available, it would be a good 10-15k more than the current US market price and it would ship without OS. 

Apologies, if you feel that I've hijacked the thread with different model comparison - I wanted to add my experience.


----------



## vinner93 (Dec 15, 2012)

guys i am having an issue here.....the dell inspiron 15r se that you guys have been talking about i.e 
3rd gen core i7
1tb 
2gb 
8gb
is around 59k and 
the asus one comes at around 52k on flipkart.com
now there is a huge price difference between these two dell is providing 15r tubo with i5 and 4gb ram.
im pretty much confused about what to buy. plz help??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2012)

15r SE is now 15r Turbo. If you want pure config, go for Asus. Continue your discussion in a new thread; thread hijacking is not good.


----------

